# Thompson's Waterseal on new stall walls?



## wguisbert54 (Jan 29, 2012)

A couple of months ago I asked about using polyurethane on new stall walls. Some of the local barns I visited had stall walls that were very stained with what I guess to be feces and urine, and I want to prevent this. My thinking was that polyurethane would be best. 
However, at the end of my post GhostriderAppaloosa suggested using Thompson's Waterseal. Also Goinggirl is also planning on using Thompson's Waterseal. I have used this stuff on decking, and it definitely will bead up water, so MAYBE it will repel urine, but what about feces?
I wish I knew how to contact GhostriderAppaloosa directly to see how their situation is working out. What are anyone elses experience and satisfaction with this method?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

wguisbert54 said:


> A couple of months ago I asked about using polyurethane on new stall walls. Some of the local barns I visited had stall walls that were very stained with what I guess to be feces and urine, and I want to prevent this. My thinking was that polyurethane would be best.
> However, at the end of my post GhostriderAppaloosa suggested using Thompson's Waterseal. Also Goinggirl is also planning on using Thompson's Waterseal. I have used this stuff on decking, and it definitely will bead up water, so MAYBE it will repel urine, but what about feces?
> I wish I knew how to contact GhostriderAppaloosa directly to see how their situation is working out. What are anyone elses experience and satisfaction with this method?


Thompsons Water Seal will work fine. I used it in a couple of stalls but either they quit making the stain version or Lowe's quit carrying it, so for my last 2 stalls I did garage floor epoxy paint. That's designed to repel even oil stains from cars.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

Are those stains/ sealers non toxic?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I think a spar varnish will work better, The Thompsons penetrates into the wood and wears off much faster than the varnish. The spar varnish creates a barrier on top of the wood separating the muck from the wood.

I use the spar varnish and I am not going to say it keeps everything off the walls and it is easy to wipe off, but I can take a power washer and from a few feet away take a lot off.
My big mistake is I did not put 2 coats inside the stalls, just on the fronts.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Polyurethane is essentially a coating that sits on that surface, but really has little penetration.
Thompsons is a penetrating stain, which wicks into the wood fibers.
Depending on your desired results, each has pros and cons.
If you have existing staining, then the wood must be prepared before you do anything.
A weak bleach solution and a stiff bristle scrub brush should do a fair job of it, assuming you're not super concerned about the quality of finish.
Then let it dry well overnight, and check it. If it feels cold, it's still wet, and you can't use anything that seals on it until it's totally dry.
You can, however, use a penetrating stain, as it leaves the wood pores open for ventilation.
Let that dry two days, so the voc's vaporize completely, and you're ready for poly.
I like an oil based type, my personal favorite being Varathane.
It gives a great bite into the wood, penetrates if you cut it 15%, and leaves a very hard surface layer.
It takes forever to dry. I like to give it 3 days to fully cure before i do anything with it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GhostwindAppaloosa (Jun 3, 2011)

you will still get poo on the wall. you will have to clean if off. the difference is.. it comes off! LOL


----------

